# MELTING FUNRACE NEEDED



## cleanbucket1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello All.
Im in need of another melting furnace. Looking for a 1kg or smaller and 110v electric digital. Id like to get one in atleast like new condition or new. Ive seen them from sellers on ALIBABA, but and trying to get one even a bit cheaper. Talking around $300 and I dont need tongs but would prefer it to have a crucible with it so im sure To buy the rite ones when needed. 
If anyone can help me with this with no hassles (sending me a well used heat stained furnace that I dont want), Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 7, 2012)

cleanbucket1 said:


> Hello All.
> Im in need of another melting furnace. Looking for a 1kg or smaller and 110v electric digital. Id like to get one in atleast like new condition or new. Ive seen them from sellers on ALIBABA, but and trying to get one even a bit cheaper. Talking around $300 and I dont need tongs but would prefer it to have a crucible with it so im sure To buy the rite ones when needed.
> If anyone can help me with this with no hassles (sending me a well used heat stained furnace that I dont want), Please let me know. Thanks



Are you talking about something similar to this? If so, there's probably someone on the forum that bought one that's now collecting dust sitting on a shelf. For alloying, I guess there's a little value to them. In the refinery, though, they're worse than worthless.
http://www.ottofrei.com/store/product.php?productid=20756


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, Thats what im talking about, but I need one that has a hinged handle. 
Your absolutely rite. These are but worthless in refining, but I also do jewelry work and I also pour large bars which makes the use of these necessary. Your probably rite though, im sure there are others out there that bought them thinking they would some how help them, but DO NOT. In recovery and refining, theres nothing you can use them for unless you plan on melting your already melted gold powders from a torch and crucible together in a furnace to combine the weight, BUT, that would be a huge waste of money just to make a bigger piece of gold wouldnt it! 
Thanks for the response. Hope someone can help me out.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 8, 2012)

cleanbucket1 said:


> Thanks for the response. Hope someone can help me out.


They tried, but you appear hell bent on buying the furnace. 

I'm curious why you don't just use a melting dish and torch? 

Harold


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I do. Thats actually the only thing I use when doing recovery and refining. I use propane and oxygen with my jewelers torch along with silica crucibles. I also use a rose bud for the 1oz to 3oz weights, but I need one for making larger bars and for alloying. Making larger weight 14k and other karat gold is way more time sufficiant when done once in larger weight.
As always though harold, im always apreciative of the knowledge and steering me in the correct path. I hope to keep getting your idas and comments.


----------



## dtectr (Feb 8, 2012)

The fact that I am replying from my cellphone indicates my intense interest in and confusion with this post. 
It sounds as if you are melting stamped and therefore easily assayable (is that a word? ) gold jewelry into larger blobs of questionable value and content. If that is NOT your intent, I apologize and ask that you clarify. 
If that IS your intent, 3 things come to mind :
1 if you plan on using these to make casting grain without first refining it, you will consistently produce exponentially inferior products, whose gold content cannot be honestly marked IMHO
2 I wouldn't even consider selling/marking either the ingots or casting grain as either, for the sale of your conscience and reputation, for the same reasons as stated above. 
3 I will hold off on 3 until we hear back from you. 
Good luck.


----------



## rusty (Feb 8, 2012)

I've got an K.H. Huppert Model 2 Deluxe with pyrometer from a dental lab, you can have for it $250.00. A quality made in the U.S.A. furnace - not some Chinese junk.

I can post pictures of any one is interested in buying, shipping from Canada probably run you 50 to 60 bucks.


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got a 1kg Rio Automatic Melting Furnace 'kit' that would include several crucibles, tongs, casting trays and even a brand new pair of gloves.

I'd like to get the $400 I put into it - before I started reading this forum..... (now, I know I will never use this, nor even the chemicals - just gather and pay others for their time/efforts to do the refining for me - sometimes, you have to know who you are....)

Pics, etc. available on request.


----------

